# Ohio State pen



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a Ohio state pen. Someone ask me to make it but I don't know who it was, anyway here it is.

The pen design is double so the other side of the pen looks the same.
The stars are filled with spackle/epoxy.
All comments are welcome- except telling me it is upside down or right side up...


----------



## Noah (Jan 14, 2010)

Another very nice one...
You do outstanding work...
Ed


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 14, 2010)

That looks great Constant!  If you have those on your site I will be ordering some!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooooooooooooo I think it was me maybe awhile ago. Me likes. I think you will be seeing a huge order from me soon!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 14, 2010)

it was actually me last week. That looks super sweet.  Although I admit when I read the title I thought of The Ohio State University.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 14, 2010)

Gee, looks like a mini group buy for Ohioans is developing!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2010)

The kits that you are showing, Constant, are they sized for the sierra or can you use a Sierra Vista???  I ask because it might help with the bulge needed to show off the item. Or is that a Vista already??


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2010)

John,
These kits I make will fit all of the Sierra kits with a 27/64 tube size that includes the Vista and the Sierra Click. You can turn it straight if you like this is the way I like them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> John,
> These kits I make will fit all of the Sierra kits with a 27/64 tube size that includes the Vista and the Sierra Click. You can turn it straight if you like this is the way I like them.


 

Very good. Thanks.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW.  Great looking pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking pen Constant.  Those stars are tiny!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 15, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Good looking pen Constant. Those stars are tiny!!!


 
They are just cut outs filled with epoxy or Spackle.


----------



## killer-beez (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking blank!  Another 'Ohioan' here... Go Buckeyes!  Constant, can you make an Ohio State University Jr Statesman?  





mbroberg said:


> Gee, looks like a mini group buy for Ohioans is developing!


----------



## fishlux (Jan 15, 2010)

Have to watch the university stuff.  OSU takes their licensing VERY seriously.  I wouldn't recommend doing any university (OSU or others) logos if you're selling them.  Bad mojo that.

Lux


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not doing those, I know there are a lot who wants me to but the answer is no.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 15, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I am not doing those, I know there are a lot who wants me to but the answer is no.



Wise decision!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2010)

Constant, that's a nice design, but since I don't know up from down or right side up , I'll just say it's a pretty pen.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 15, 2010)

Another great pen.

Jamie


----------



## Ligget (Jan 15, 2010)

Constant do you not sleep? You are always coming out with new blanks for us, keep em coming!!


----------



## pensmyth (Jan 17, 2010)

Put me on the list when these hit your site


----------



## gad5264 (Jan 17, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Gee, looks like a mini group buy for Ohioans is developing!



Add me to the Ohio group buy list.

BTW, nice pen


----------



## altaciii (Jan 17, 2010)

I like your kits.  I have ordered and turned, and will order more.  PM sent.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 20, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Here is a Ohio state pen.



Hey, waitaminute!  Why is the Texas flag kit $3 more than all the other flag kits?


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 20, 2010)

*Central Ohio Members wanting the Ohio Flag pen*

Check out 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56830 :biggrin:

Mike


----------



## jtdesigns (Jul 24, 2010)

KD5NRH said:


> Hey, waitaminute!  Why is the Texas flag kit $3 more than all the other flag kits?



Hey, y'all always say everything's bigger in Texas :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful Pen!!


----------

